# Sunshine Boys wish EveryBirdie "HAPPY YULE"!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The Sunshine Boys are wishing EveryBirdie "HAPPY YULE"!

Sparky: Sunny, Shelby - Are you ready??









Sunny: I'm Ready!









Shelby: I've been waiting!!









Sunny: This is my holiday profile picture. 









Sparky: I think the important thing is to bring as much Light, Love and Laughter into the Yule Celebration as possible. 









Shelby: Hey Sunny do you think we get Yule presents AND Christmas presents??









Sunny: I can see some of the outside decorations that Momma made from our window.









Shelby: Hey, me too!









Sparky: I think they look really pretty.









I like the decorations she put in our cages too.









Shelby: Happy Yule Everybirdie!!









I handmade these outdoor decorations with white pine and holly branches.

Front Fence










Festive House Decor










Back Trellis and Planter










Happy Yule from Kylie & Autumn and Pedro & Poppy too!

Kylie









Autumn









Pedro









Poppy









*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, Deb. The guys are looking good! And Autumn and Poppy are beautiful! So are the decorations. Have a wonderful Christmas, and I will see you all in the New Year.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Oh Deb - These pictures are So beautiful and fun!
ALL the Golden Boys (Sparky included, of course) are absolutely Luminous - Pedro and Poppy, just splendid - Kylie and Autumn, complimenting your simply elegant decor...In short, the usual WOW!*


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

I love looking at photos of your guys - and house! Everyone and thing looks awesome (as always!) Wishing you and yours a very Merry Christmas from me and mine!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Your birds (and dogs) are gorgeous. Right back at you and them re best wishes for the festive season. The sunshine boys are so so pretty. I've only discovered since being on this forum that I love yellow budgies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, everyone!

I"m not too sure who is getting more spoiled this year -- the birdies or the pups.

Kylie and Autumn are getting especially excited about Christmas. Their gifts are always put in gift bags with tissue paper and they love sticking their little noses down in the bags and snuffling around when they are "unwrapping them". *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:



Thanks, everyone!

I"m not too sure who is getting more spoiled this year -- the birdies or the pups.

Kylie and Autumn are getting especially excited about Christmas. Their gifts are always put in gift bags with tissue paper and they love sticking their little noses down in the bags and snuffling around when they are "unwrapping them". 

Click to expand...

That is almost too cute to Believe!!!...*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Everyone is looking festive as always. Happy holidays

Linda & Rick


----------



## nyc-budgie (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice job on the holiday greens! Lovely! I still can't get over how cute sparky is! Happy Yule back at cha!


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and your family, Deb!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Jul 8, 2012)

beautiful pictures 
I love the decorations


----------



## rahonass (Sep 26, 2012)

Deb your birdies (and doggies) are looking fabulous, as always  I hope you and your family have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Merry Christmas Deb, and thanks, these pictures are lovely. Sparky is looking so grown up these days


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Deb, everyone looks just beautiful! Sparky 
has learned to pose like a model and is just 
so handsome! As they say, he does not 
have a bad side as every picture of him is 
just so nice to look at. Not that Sunny and 
Shelby aren't just as dashing. I particularly 
like the mirrored poses on the swings. Lovely 
photo 

Poppy and Pedro are a lovely couple as well. 
Looks like you caught Poppy checking out
her makeup there in the shower 

And of course your lovely doggies, dainty ladies
with sweet, sweet faces, and beautifully groomed 
as well. They look quite ready for the festivities.

Darn it, Deb, even your HOUSE is perfect! I feel
so grinchy -- all I did was put a bow on my mailbox.
Your decorations are lovely. You have such an eye
for creating beautiful things.

Thanks for sharing all of this with us! Wishing you 
all a happy Yule, with warmth, family love, fully 
tummies and great surprises *


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Deb they are beautiful pictures and fun fun fun. 
Your outdoor decorations are really fantastic. Very creative and you are really talented.

Thank you everybirdie and everydogie for sharing your holiday with us.










p.s. Deb I love your new shower head.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you everyone!



jazzboys said:



Merry Christmas Deb, and thanks, these pictures are lovely. Sparky is looking so grown up these days 

Click to expand...

 Sparky says, "Thank you Miss Liz! -- I celebrated my hatchday on 18 December so now I'm a whole 1 year old!!"



thepennywhistle said:




Looks like you caught Poppy checking out
her makeup there in the shower 


Click to expand...

Skye, you certainly have Poppy's number -- she is a total coquette and has Pedro wrapped around her little toe!




aka.pody said:



Deb I love your new shower head.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Arlene! I think it is pretty unique. :laughing1:*


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful post. You have a lovely animal family, and your decorations are so pretty!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for your sweet comments, Miranda.
It's actually really windy here today so I'm not sure how well the decorations on the fence and trellis are going to fare if it keeps up all night.  
I've had them up for a few weeks now though so even if they blow apart, I've enjoyed them during that time.*


----------



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy yule to you (and yours). Love your decor (so festive) and love your birdies (and doggies) too!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you, Michelle!

As always, I love all the pictures you have on Cooper's Corner this month! :hug:*


----------

